# Bits for plastic?



## swampergene (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know a good source for bits to use for cutting soft plastic (PVC "Foamboard")? I'm assuming for a clean cut I need a spiral upward-cutting bit...the kicker is I need it to have a 1/16" OD.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Possibly Dremel bits with a 1/8" to 1/4" sleeve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: rotozip bits US Home Improvement

==========



swampergene said:


> Does anyone know a good source for bits to use for cutting soft plastic (PVC "Foamboard")? I'm assuming for a clean cut I need a spiral upward-cutting bit...the kicker is I need it to have a 1/16" OD.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I looked for O-flute bits for "real" routers, and could not find any with diameters smaller than 1/8 in., so as Mike and Bj suggested, Dremel or Rotozip bits are probably your better choice.


----------



## swampergene (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guy, I'll investigate those options


----------



## swampergene (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow I've been looking for some time and don't know how I missed this...

Gerber Scientific "Gerber Gold" bits...part #P80367A, 1/4" x 1/16" x 1/4". Gonna have to order me up one, and I'll be sure to review it here 

Never heard of these guys, looks like they make a whole bunch of odd-size and high-tech bits.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

swampergene said:


> Wow I've been looking for some time and don't know how I missed this...
> 
> Gerber Scientific "Gerber Gold" bits...part #P80367A, 1/4" x 1/16" x 1/4". Gonna have to order me up one, and I'll be sure to review it here
> 
> Never heard of these guys, looks like they make a whole bunch of odd-size and high-tech bits.


Thanks very much for your determination. I had never heard of this company, and I keep track of "scientific" companies.

How did you find it?


----------



## swampergene (Feb 10, 2010)

mftha said:


> Thanks very much for your determination. I had never heard of this company, and I keep track of "scientific" companies.
> 
> How did you find it?


Just luck really, I've googled for it many times in the last month or so but just noticed that result yesterday. Maybe Google's new search system changed the order of results for the better.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

swampergene said:


> Just luck really, I've googled for it many times in the last month or so but just noticed that result yesterday. Maybe Google's new search system changed the order of results for the better.


Thanks very much. Gerber Scientific is an interesting company. The sales apparently only through local distributors and lack of price on the web site is something I do not like. For me the nearest distributor is 80 miles (120 km) away.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's a website with prices:

Buy Routing & Engraving Bits

BUY GERBER GOLD SPF P80367A 1/4 X 1/16 X 1/4

So what does 1/4" X 1/16" X 1/4" mean; 1/4" shank X 1/16" dia X 1/4" long cutting length?


----------



## swampergene (Feb 10, 2010)

RJM60 said:


> Here's a website with prices:
> 
> Buy Routing & Engraving Bits
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert...I had found the prices too, a little steep at $23 but not too bad for a specialty bit...so long as it cuts clean and for my needs can withstand some rather deep cutting...nearly 3/16" in a single pass.

and yes, 1/4" shank X 1/16" dia. X 1/4" long cut


----------

